# Theatre of Shadows! (Halloween Party Movie)



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

This is a short film that I threw together for entertainment at my 2008 Halloween Party.

It's supposed to be one in a series - but we haven't gotten around to making any more.






Check it out and enjoy!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

That's awesome, I love that story and that's a great twist.I like to make short films and that is great.It reminds me of tales from the crypt,especially the beginning


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks! That's exactly what we were going for!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

MooreEnt24 said:


> Thanks! That's exactly what we were going for!


cool, you did great


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

From one filmmaker to another, very nice job! The ending was great. The opening was clever, too. Acting was a bit stiff at times, but the narration brought it back. Composition and lighting were well executed, as well. Did you pump the contrast at all (your blacks look so rich )? Was that last shot intentionally Twilight Zone-esque?
Moore Entertainment...are you on the Indy Mogul boards?


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes - I am on the Indy Mogul boards. The short was shot in HD using a Canon XHA1. I totally meant to make it like the Twilight Zone and Tales from the Crypt. It is part of a series we are throwing together.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

im on indy mogul too,i posted a link to it in a thread a while back
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=14610
are you Mr.Chicken?


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

No, I'm not Mr. Chicken...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

i meant "is mr chicken on indy mogul"


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, I am on IM-- I go by JaspearianPictures there (though I don't post there often).

That's funny, I have an XH-A1 too. Love that camera (the only downside of it is that my computer can't handle HD and my version of Final Cut doesn't support 24f).

So anyway, if you can keep churning these out, I say go for it! The format makes for good entertainment.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mr_Chicken said:


> Yes, I am on IM-- I go by JaspearianPictures there (though I don't post there often).
> 
> That's funny, I have an XH-A1 too. Love that camera (the only downside of it is that my computer can't handle HD and my version of Final Cut doesn't support 24f).
> 
> So anyway, if you can keep churning these out, I say go for it! The format makes for good entertainment.


Thanks! We've actually got one more coming soon called "Tundra." We had a second episode at one point, but the filmmaker requested we remove it because it was being submitted to festivals. Should've gotten that agreement down on paper...


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

cool


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Let me know if you guys have any cool ideas for episodes. 

ie: Ghost stories you told when you were a kid that could use a modern/scary twist...


----------

